# World's Greatest Athlete article



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

> The Journal's Top 10
> 
> HOW WE DID IT: We gave the performance stats and achievement records of 79 male athletes to a panel of 5 judges, and asked them to rank the competitors based on six criteria: speed; vision and reflex; stamina and recovery; coordination and flexibility; power, strength and size; and success and competitiveness. The final category examined success—records held and victories—as well as competitiveness, based on the sport's popularity. Soccer, for example, the world's most popular sport, was judged the most competitive. The panel gave a total score for each athlete in the first round. Sixty athletes were eliminated in the second round, either because of low scores or because they were not first in their field. Our panelists then made the final ranking. Yale statistician John Emerson helped normalize the scores so no single panelist could exert undue influence.
> 
> ...


Source: http://online.wsj.com/public/resources/documents/info-GREATEST08.html

Do you agree with this list? Who was left off? Who shouldn't be on it? If there were an Olympics with other planets (yeah yeah) which athlete would represent Earth?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't know anything about this Roman character but he does sound bad ass.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i posted it . ..


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

That guy is a stud. Surrender all your money and females to him immediately.

I cannot wait to read what is going to be posted about Floyd being up there.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

What an impossible list to compile. You could ask 1 thousand people to put together a list like this and you would undoubtedly get close to 1,000 different lists.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Decathlete's are obviously the best athlete's. :thumbsup: 

PS - All your base are belong to Roman Sebrle.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Honestly, I'd list at least the top 5 decathletes in the world in the top 10 on this list. Why put a hurdler or a 400m runner on there when you can put someone who is slightly worse at either event, but world-class in 8 other events? I understand they need a little variety, but take it from other sports that might relate more to the reader...cough cough...an MMA fighter (GSP). 

Tom Glavine had the chance to go pro in either hockey or baseball. I'd take him over ARod for this list any day. Deon Sanders also.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

I would think Lance Armstrong should be on this list...


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> Tom Glavine had the chance to go pro in either hockey or baseball. I'd take him over ARod for this list any day. Deon Sanders also.


Arod got full scholarships for either football or baseball too I believe.


----------



## SteSteez (Dec 18, 2006)

This list has stepped in to look serious but only thing its looked like is comedic.

Ronaldhino is in there? sorry but this guy has struggled to hold down a 1st team spot in the Barca squad, and looks like hes being offloaded to Man City, just about a above average premiership team.

I can't stand the guy but Christiano Ronaldo is twice the athlete ronaldhino is... 
Steven Gerrard, Michael Ballack, Cesc Fabregas, Gennaro Gattuso... could go on for ages, way better athletes than ronaldhino.

This world is a big place, all those judges from what I read are american... only 4.56% of the worlds population are in The USA.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

SteSteez said:


> This world is a big place, all those judges from what I read are american... only 4.56% of the worlds population are in The USA.


Relax, bud. First place didn't even go to an American. I know this list isn't the best in the world, but I haven't seen much improvement suggested.

Gattuso a better athlete than Ronaldinho? C'mon now. The guy has an off year and suddenly he's dirt? I hope he gets "unloaded" to AC Milan like rumors have stated, and is able to capture his game again. He probably enjoyed life a little too much off the pitch. It doesn't mean his athletic talent has evaporated.

ARod had a double-sport scholarship? That bastard. What a stud. What position was he in football?


----------

